# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Importer csv en PHP dans BDD.

## stevenP

Bonjour,

Je cherche  importer un fichier CSV (cr avec Excel) directement dans ma base MySQL depuis une page web de mon site, mais pas moyen de comprendre le principe !

Je suis tomb sur cette fonction en cherchant :



```

```

Mon csv se prsente comme ceci (les 4 premire ligne) :



```
(données supprimées par le forum, vous devriez faire attention de ne pas mettre de données réelle en ligne)
```

Moi a se prsenterai plus de la faon :



```

```

Comment puis-je integrer a dans une page en php ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## stevenP

J'ai trouv comment faire !

Voici mon code pour ceux que a intresse  :;): 



```

```

----------


## synopsis-france

Ah merci pour l'info, pratique, je vais la tester ds lundi  ::):

----------


## ludobesse

Je viens de tester ton script et c'est juste parfait. MERCI

----------


## mandrake_of_mandregas

Bonjour, 

j'avais rencontr le mme problme que toi.  partir d'un fichier php le load data infile posait problme quand tu essaie d'xectuer  partir de mysql_query.

Ta mthode par le php est bonne mais essaies d'imaginer un fichier csv de 30 Mo...
une autre mthode consiste  lancer une commande via php sur le serveur.


```

```

----------

